# I'm wondering if I'm gonna survive this 2 year puppyhood I keep reading about...



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

I brought Jedda home 3 weeks ago when she was 9 weeks old, and I am about to lose my mind! I work M-F 8-5, but we're doing at least 20 min walks am, lunch, and pm. She doesn't seem to really enjoy the walks yet, especially at night - hoping that improves! She's in an exercise pen when I'm at work, and in her crate at night, but it's the evening hours that are difficult, which I feel really guilty about. It should be time that we interact positively, right? But it feels more like a constant battle.

Her energy level is literally non-stop, and unfortunately, I seem to be constantly trying to get her to stop attacking the carpet, the sofa, the wall, the ottoman, the dog gates, etc., and me. She is really smart and learns obedience commands so quickly, and I work with her for several short sessions in the morning and evening, and I can just see her focus on me, but otherwise she is an absolute monster. The mouthing never stops, and is actually getting rougher. I try to get her calmed down, and think I can maybe brush her or just rub her belly, but it's impossible if I have to disengage when she mouths. She is particularly out of control when she's tired, so right now she's back in the crate for a time out. (I thought there was something wrong with her till I found "bratty bedtime behavior" on this site!)

This is kind of miserable, for both of us I think. She doesn't seem like a happy, relaxed puppy, and I'm at loss as to how to get there! I feed her 3X a day, Fromm's large breed puppy, with either a little mashed sweet potato and yogurt, or some canned food, and she get treats while training, and there are bully sticks available (although she seems to get a little anxious with those and tries to find a place to hide them rather than chew them). She came to me with Giardia, and has also had a UTI, although the housetraining has been going remarkably well, mostly because we have a good routine. I feel like I'm doing everything all the books say, but this isn't fun! Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

kjdreyer said:


> I brought Jedda home 3 weeks ago when she was 9 weeks old, and I am about to lose my mind! I work M-F 8-5, but we're doing at least 20 min walks am, lunch, and pm. She doesn't seem to really enjoy the walks yet, especially at night - hoping that improves! She's in an exercise pen when I'm at work, and in her crate at night, but it's the evening hours that are difficult, which I feel really guilty about. It should be time that we interact positively, right? But it feels more like a constant battle.
> 
> Her energy level is literally non-stop, and unfortunately, I seem to be constantly trying to get her to stop attacking the carpet, the sofa, the wall, the ottoman, the dog gates, etc., and me. She is really smart and learns obedience commands so quickly, and I work with her for several short sessions in the morning and evening, and I can just see her focus on me, but otherwise she is an absolute monster. The mouthing never stops, and is actually getting rougher. I try to get her calmed down, and think I can maybe brush her or just rub her belly, but it's impossible if I have to disengage when she mouths. She is particularly out of control when she's tired, so right now she's back in the crate for a time out. (I thought there was something wrong with her till I found "bratty bedtime behavior" on this site!)
> 
> This is kind of miserable, for both of us I think. She doesn't seem like a happy, relaxed puppy, and I'm at loss as to how to get there! I feed her 3X a day, Fromm's large breed puppy, with either a little mashed sweet potato and yogurt, or some canned food, and she get treats while training, and there are bully sticks available (although she seems to get a little anxious with those and tries to find a place to hide them rather than chew them). She came to me with Giardia, and has also had a UTI, although the housetraining has been going remarkably well, mostly because we have a good routine. I feel like I'm doing everything all the books say, but this isn't fun! Any suggestions? Thanks


Welcome to the joys of owning a GSD puppy lol, they do get better I promise you but when they are this young ( I also have a 12 week old GSD pup right now) they can be little terrors. Keep up with the training, try to train the "off" command and "leave it" command that should help.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

just breath!!!! It will get better. Remember you are now your pups whole world and you are raising a baby. A mouthy baby but still a baby. Consider getting a flirt pole as well as several different puzzle toys. They make kongs for puppies so look into those as well. Work her mind and her body. one way to do that is get a long line and take her out some place she can just run and play like a crazy puppy. During this, you can practice your recall command. let her run and play and then call her over. When she comes to you, reward her. release and repeat. 

when she starts getting bratty, putting her in her crate is okay. Stick her in there with something to chew on so you can get a break. If it's time for bed and she's being bratty, its perfectly fine to stick her in the crate and let her sleep. Just remember to breath and take it a day at a time.


----------



## Fuse (Feb 25, 2010)

I remember thinking to myself a few days after we got Zoey "How the **** do people own dogs and still have a life?" It was incomprehensible to me!

It does get better! Even though they are 'puppies' for a couple of years the super crazies only lasted a couple of months.

We did plenty of crate time outs in the beginning too for everyone's sanity. After a while we figured out how to teach her to clam down. 

Like you said, I dont think they enjoy being super frenzied either.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm in the same boat. All I can say is-- two books: Susan Garrett's Ruff Love (which I'm literally reading right now) and Leslie McDevitt's Control Unleased (Puppy Program).


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh, I know. There's a reason I often advise potential adopters to reconsider their wish for a puppy. I had a 5-month-old for 2 weeks to foster and couldn't wait for that adorable little stinker to be ready for his new home--he was into everything, constantly. It's like having a curious, mischievous toddler--with teeth. Look away for five minutes and he's into something. Leash him and have him next to your computer, write an email, glance down, and _he's chewing the leather leash._ 

Think of it this way: puppies are cute for a reason. They were made to be as cute as they are so that they survive to adulthood.

Once you get through puppyhood, it gets better and better with every year that goes by. Seniors are _the best _-- and seniors you've had since puppyhood _the best of the best. _

You'll get through it. You'll lose some shoes, have some weird items chewed on, have some bruises on your arms from those nasty teeth, and one day you'll realize that monster has grown into a pretty fine dog. Hang in there!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Hang in there! Sounds like you've done your research to puppyhood, and are doing every right by the books.

I cried so much when Puppy first came home, and my breeder already gave me a break by holding onto her till she was 4 months old!

I think my biggest take-away from puppyhood is if you aren't feeling like the interaction is positive, put her away.

Also, maybe increase the exercise a little? When Puppy first came home, she couldn't walk very far, but needed more exercise than the short walks she could do to be happy and calmer.


----------



## shreya_poddar (Feb 7, 2013)

*njoy with her*

i am very new to the puppy world.. and with an experience very short-lived.
I know it gets tiring...n i understand your guilt too... at the end of the day, the baby is waiting for you the whole day long to return.. pups tend to get bratty.. or so i hear... but trust me... enjoy your days with her... u will not complain... yes you need to be firm with her... mouthing is a gesture of inquisitiveness and playfulness... dey are meant to explore everything that come their way... my pet did that too... just be firm... affirmative... play along with her... ull treasure these memory for a lifetime...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Flirt Pole!
Fetch!
Off lead walks in the woods!

LOL I am in month 18 with the craziest one I have ever had.
Hearing war stories about his little half sister and laughing 
Fortunately I telecommute.
You will have memories to laugh about; it is the only way you can keep your sanity.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine is 9.5 months old, and I enjoy him so much more than when he was a little biting stinker. It really does get better. I don't particularly enjoy the puppy stage, but at least now I can often see flashes of the dog I think he will become someday. I know everybody talks about the landshark stage, but I really underestimated exactly how much they bite. I didn't think he would EVER stop, but suddenly he did.

I think a mistake I made with mine is I didn't give him enough appropriate things to chew like bully sticks. I also worried so much about not wanting him in the crate too much that I think I kept him out sometimes when he was tired and needed a nap. As he got older when his behavior became particularly bad I started taking a brief break from him, and I found he went right to sleep in the crate.

Do you have any help with her? And if not, is there anybody you can recruit to help? My teenagers were a lifesaver for me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This puppy is 12 weeks old? I am curious, do you know what lines she is? What did you ask the breeder for -- what type of dog, what did you intend to do with the puppy? 

I think it is probably time to think about getting into classes with the puppy. I have been to a bunch of classes, not because I can't teach a dog to sit or down, but a good trainer can see things I can't, how I interact with the dog, what I might be telling the dog, that I don't realize because I am not seeing myself. So with each puppy I go off to classes. 

If this pup is a bit much at 12 weeks, what will it be like at 8 months, at 12 months? It is getting bigger every day. I don't think having a puppy should be a war. And it _should be_ fun.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Magwart said:


> You'll get through it. You'll lose some shoes, have some weird items chewed on, have some bruises on your arms from those nasty teeth, and one day you'll realize that monster has grown into a pretty fine dog. Hang in there!


Let me just say, one more time, how very, very glad I am (increasingly so), that I got an almost year-old girl.


----------



## katedavis (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi kjdreyer, Try to increase exercise time. Your puppy is really smart but i think her behavior of attacking the carpet, the sofa, the wall, the ottoman, the dog gates, etc., and YOU. I think you really need to take her to Puppy trainers before she start getting hyper and start barking. You will learn to give commands, correct inappropriate behavior properly and consistently at training classes.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

You will survive it. I seriously thought that Fiona was the wrong dog for me several times. I would tell her I was going to give her back to the breeder, who is also her trainer. Then one day I realized that she was not using me as a chew toy anymore and she was not being constantly naughty. I can actually have rugs on the floor again. She has a UTI right now, which is why 3 hours ago she tried to gnaw on the wooden table near the couch. Do dogs get mouthy when sick? My hands are scarring up again. She is almost 9 months.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

It gets SO much better after 6 months or so. Start classes or training as soon as possible. It makes a big difference.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The way you get there is hang in there until a few months go by. Right now, at a year old, I can't believe Hans used to be that puppy who jumped to bite me in the rear end and caused bloody arms and holes in my clothes!

I can honestly credit this site for my being able to have him. I read all the threads about puppy biting, land sharks and fuzzy gators, realized they're all like this, and almost chickened out a week before we picked him up. Thank goodness my husband put his foot down. He said it's either a German Shepherd, or no dog.

Once he was here, it seemed that the older and stronger he got, the worse he seemed to bite, mouth, and jump. In the evenings, he would get the bities. After the last potty run, he would repeatedly jump and gator me to death. 

I asked questions here, and researched all the old threads. Everything that was suggested failed.
The only thing that helped was constant training, and time. 

One day, and it seemed like it just happened one day, he stopped. You can read about my elation here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/185213-all-you-who-have-had-landshark.html

Since that day, his sweetness, calmness, and behavior have improved, and I'm happy to say he still does the sit for love thing after being taken out in the morning.:wub:

I only have one regret: that as an adorable looking puppy, he was so bitey that I wasn't able to enjoy petting him at all because the minute he got touched, he turned into a furry piranha. :crazy:


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow, thanks everybody, I was really hoping to hear a lot of "it will get better's"! I will try upping the exercise, I just read so frequently about overdoing it with their young joints, but I definitely am not wearing her out on the short walks. We can't start puppy class until April with the trainer I like, but she has come for a (very expensive!) private session that helped me quite a bit. Maybe we can try an interim class with PetSmart of something, just to get the ball rolling in the right direction. She's only two shots into her DHPP, and no rabies or bordatella yet - is it OK to go to a group class without completing all of those? That won't be till 3/2/13. Thanks again for all the comments and advice, it is much appreciated!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would avoid pet stores.
Anyone with an animal can go there, including rescues that just might be incubating Parvo, and your dog is not immune to it yet.
I would take her to Home Depot or other stores that allow dogs.
She doesn't have to interact with anyone, just see and hear as much as possible.
Weather permitting, grocery store parking lots are great places to go.
So are outdoor shopping centers.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think you are better off in a small group class dogs at this stage than going to PetsMart with her, where there are tons of dogs going in and out. With two sets of shots she should be fine in classes. To get rabies, she has to have blood or saliva contact with a dog with rabies. Usually that doesn't happen in puppy classes. Rabies vaccine is important, don't get me wrong. If a rat or bat or ground hog, or squirrel or skunk or raccoon were to venture into your yard and attack your puppy, or your puppy attack it, then that would be very bad. But it is really not likely to get rabies from a puppy class.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella is 19 months and things have calmed down in many respects....but still a work in progress! I remember only too well that landshark phase....OUCH!!!! Flirt pole, filled kongs, tugs and anything other than me!!! 
I swear GSDs should come with special energy pills for their humans!!!
Oh and bully sticks were heaven sent. Deer antlers work for some....Stella didn't like them.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My puppy experience was 13 years ago. Daisy was for both of us ,our kid. At three months she was very sweet. Then somewhere around 4 months Lucifer came and stayed till she was almost three. I remember being in tears and telling her that if I ended up killing her the jury after hearing what she had destroyed would ask why I didnt do it sooner. Your girl is still a baby but obviously a high energy one. What your doing and the training you put in will pay off. Im wondering if she's in need of alot of mental stimulation maybe that can tire her out. Simple puzzles to get part of her meal(not sure be cause of her age). BTW the first month after Daisy came home I slept next to nothing!Good luck. some day you will laugh at these times and shake your head as your grown up girl looks at you calmly!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you have to spend a lot of time training, socializing. the pup
has to have free roam of the house with strict supervision.
find a trainer if you're not sure what you're doing. train
and socialize daily, train and socialize. get up early before
you have to go to work and train and socialize. when you 
come home do the same thing. before you go to bed do
the same thing. when you come home from work do the sme thing.
if you have a dog sitter they do the same thing.


----------



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)

Train every chance ur home to keep her focused and always remember, a tired dog is a good dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Magwart said:


> Oh, I know. There's a reason I often advise potential adopters to reconsider their wish for a puppy. I had a 5-month-old for 2 weeks to foster and couldn't wait for that adorable little stinker to be ready for his new home--he was into everything, constantly. It's like having a curious, mischievous toddler--with teeth. Look away for five minutes and he's into something. Leash him and have him next to your computer, write an email, glance down, and _he's chewing the leather leash._
> 
> *Think of it this way: puppies are cute for a reason. They were made to be as cute as they are so that they survive to adulthood.*
> 
> ...


AMEN!!  It doesn't just last a few months, either. Then they turn into the monsters from down under JUST after you think you have a REALLY great pup and you survived the biting demon!! LOL!! Grim is darn lucky that I managed to bond deeply with him in between all the biting... because he's a total BRAT!!  This, too, shall pass. Every single scar I have from my guy I actually am proud of. He's my prince. He'll be back again after this stage of losing his mind and trying to have me committed!! :crazy:


----------



## Jack9211 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ben gets 2 meals a day from his Kong wobbler. It has calmed him down alot. Mentally stimulating for him to "work" for his food.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Jack9211 said:


> Ben gets 2 meals a day from his Kong wobbler. It has calmed him down alot. Mentally stimulating for him to "work" for his food.


Can you show me a Kong wobbler, please?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Capone22 said:


> It gets SO much better after 6 months or so. Start classes or training as soon as possible. It makes a big difference.


The BITING gets better.... but I'd put money that this pup is going to be more Grim like and turn into a psycho about a month after the biting stops, LOL! Go to classes NOW. Don't wait if you can. I waited, and I think that was a mistake. He turned into a hellion right before he started classes. :crazy:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

In a year you will miss that puppy. You will also feel proud that you made it through. I said I was done with puppies, but that isn't true, I want another one. I am so proud of my dog now, that I want to do it all over again.


----------



## Jack9211 (Nov 2, 2012)

*kong wobbler*



Jag said:


> Can you show me a Kong wobbler, please?


 
Amazon.com: Kong Wobbler Treat Dispensing Dog Toy, Large: Pet Supplies


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Jack9211 said:


> Amazon.com: Kong Wobbler Treat Dispensing Dog Toy, Large: Pet Supplies


Thank you! I haven't seen one of these before, I don't think! I guess Grim gets another toy!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

llombardo said:


> In a year you will miss that puppy. You will also feel proud that you made it through. I said I was done with puppies, but that isn't true, I want another one. I am so proud of my dog now, that I want to do it all over again.


How would you like a gorgeous 7 month old who thinks he walks on water and has diarrhea of the mouth mixed with a control fetish?


----------



## Jack9211 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hahaha. Ben loves it. Holds 2 cups of kibble. Good to avoid bloat too. Takes him about 15 minutes to empty it, one bite at a time.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

This forum is a lifesaver - I have gotten so much great info and advice, thank you! (People get a little crabby when you bring up dog parks and crates, though, huh  ) So, in case anybody else is reading this feeling like I did when I wrote initially, it really does get better. Jedda's 16 weeks now, and still way too bitey, and she's discovered jumping up on absolutely EVERYTHING, doesn't seem to even begin to understand that I don't just love it. But, overall, we are both having a lot more fun.

We way upped the exercise, and with the imminent time change we'll get even more. She is a fetch monster, although I keep that to about 15 minutes per outing. We've started one surprisingly great puppy class at PetSmart, and another class starts Monday. Her initial shyness with people is gone, although she doesn't approach strangers until she's invited. We are working hard on dog socialization, which is harder to get right. The puppy class is great, but dogs on walks and at the dog park are totally unpredictable, so sometimes she can act like timid prey, and sometimes act bully-ish to little dogs. And before anybody nails me for going to the dog park, we go to the individual runs for fetch, then to the small dog park if there are nice dogs and people. (But TBH that's only because I hadn't read the dog park threads, and we went to the regular dog park once when it was about to get dark and we couldn't get into the single use parks. A couple Huskies came up and swarmed around her - nothing aggressive, but she was clearly overwhelmed, so that was the last time we ventured in there!) 

So my next question - maybe I should start a different thread? When and how do you correct dominant behavior? Nothing crazy, but she looms over some small dogs and puts her paw on them. I know that's normal dog stuff, but I don't want her to develop bully behavior. Mind you, more often she's getting a face full of snarl from somebody else's monster, but nevertheless, I don't want to be the one with the monster.


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

At 15 months Sasha is still
Mouthy. She is an attention *****... Yeah I said it hahahaha 
She has gotten so much Better but still a battle. GSD parents don't get to sleepin on the weekends
Ugh ugh 
Oh well. Well worth it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## slumdawg11b (Apr 4, 2013)

Hahahaha. I'm sorry. It just sounds so funny. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

